# Wut quadra is iee



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm pretty new to quadra socionics... I scored a solid iee...
What quadra is IEE? Thanks! :crazy::crazy::crazy:
And What exactly does IEE mean?


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

ENFP.

Info here:
Socionics Types: IEE-ENFp
Intuitive Ethical Extratim - Wikisocion
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/16298-socionics-iee-enfp-extended-type-description.html
Socionics - the16types.info - IEE - ENFp


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

...


----------



## woollysocks (Dec 18, 2013)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I'm pretty new to quadra socionics... I scored a solid iee...
> What quadra is IEE? Thanks! :crazy::crazy::crazy:
> And What exactly does IEE mean?


IEE is in the Delta quadra.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR DA HELP! Now Imma hop on a delta plane lol


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

IEE stands for inadvertly extremely evil and belongs to Xor quadra.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> THANKS EVERYONE FOR DA HELP! Now Imma hop on a delta plane lol


Not so fast. Now you need to determine your DCNH subtype. You've only figured out one half of yourself so far.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

And how on earth do I do that?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

And lemme guess. How can you be an IEE when you're a possible ENTJ/ENTP (judging from quiz results?) I'm just wondering.. Because I got 2w3, SLUAI and ENFP (sometimes coming off as ENFJ) on the other tests. Just wondering...


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> And lemme guess. How can you be an IEE when you're a possible ENTJ/ENTP (judging from quiz results?) I'm just wondering.. Because I got 2w3, SLUAI and ENFP (sometimes coming off as ENFJ) on the other tests. Just wondering...


Socionics and MBTI types are not always directly interchangeable.

Also, test results mean essentially nothing. If I were you I'd look to reading up on the Jungian functions, and I'd check out Model A of socionics.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> And how on earth do I do that?


There just so happens to be a thread about DCNH here: http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/169769-dcnh-you.html


----------

